# Atts



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thunder got his TT title today. 
Ok, so it's an easy one.......so am I! I'm old ya know!    :wink:
http://www.atts.org/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Thunder got his TT title today.
> Ok, so it's an easy one.......so am I! I'm old ya know!    :wink:
> http://www.atts.org/


ANOTHER TITLE!?

Does he have a glass case in his doghouse?
\\/ \\/ \\/


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Congrats Bob!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Good job, Bob! In this day and age, sure doesn't hurt to get extra temperament titles! How'd Thunder react to the threatening stranger?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Good job, Bob! In this day and age, sure doesn't hurt to get extra temperament titles! How'd Thunder react to the threatening stranger?


 
Thunder came to alert when the guy came staggering out mumbling. No aggression till the guy started yelling and rushing us and threatening with the riding crop. Thunder fired up and was ready for lunch. As soon as the guy stopped the threat and turned around to walk away, Thunder just stood with a very forward alert and kept an eye on him till we moved off the field. 
The judge was an old German guy that said he loved testing good Shutzhund dogs. Said their Schutzhund training made them so easy to read. 
Only thing I didn't care for was the very start. I was the 6th dog on the course and the path must have had tons of scent from the first 5 people. There was a pole where we started and Thunder must have thought it was a starting flag cause he dropped his head and did a deep nose to the first neutral stranger. He then realized it wasn't tracking. We weren't allowed to talk, signal or do any corrections on the dog so I just followed him till it sunk in that we weren't tracking. The rest of the course was as expected with Thunder. Just another walk in the park! 
Did I ever say that I love this dog? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> ANOTHER TITLE!?
> 
> Does he have a glass case in his doghouse?
> \\/ \\/ \\/


I've got this trophy spot all thought out when I finish the basement....but my wife just snickers and giggles when I talk about finishing any of my projects.  :-D :-D


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats Bob! Wish we could have been there to watch! =D>


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations - even though you say it was easy - it has to be done first!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Way to go old man. Give Thunder a pat on the head for me. Good dogs make it easy on us old guys.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats on the new title Thunder and nice job helping him get there Bob. =D>


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Good job Bob and Thunder.

DFrost


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> The judge was an old German guy that said he loved testing good Shutzhund dogs. Said their Schutzhund training made them so easy to read.


I had to look it up on Zoso and Lily's papers, but was the judge Carl K. Herkstroeker or something similar? He was their judge when they did theirs last fall and he praised Lily for being the only dog out of the whole testing group that actually went out to the end of the leash and gave a low warning bark at the threatening stranger. He seemed like a good guy.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Way to go. Good dog, Thunder. Sounds well rounded with that and sport and herding temperament testing.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Since the ATTS is recognized by the AKC and the AKC titles seem to be recognized in the courts, all that do bite work would do well to get their CGC and TT. The both show that effort has been made to be a responsable dog owner. 
They are both super simple and IMHO any dog with sound nerves can walk through them easily. 
My daughter put a TT on my Norwich Terrier 20+ yrs ago when she (daughter) was about 10-12 yrs old.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Great Job !


----------

